# Be Quiet Dark Base 700



## Phil94 (12. Dezember 2017)

Moin Leute.

Ich Januar gibt es endlich mal neue Hardware.
Das Dark Base 700 hat es mir ganz schön angetan, allerdings mache ich mir ziemliche sorgen, was den Airflow betrifft.
Meiner Meinung nach macht es absolut keinen Sinn den Radiator im Deckel zu verbauen. Die Front bietet leider auch sehr wenig Luftzufuhr...
Gibt es hier zufällig jemanden der dieses Gehäuse besitzt und nen 8700k mit einer AIO kühlt und kann mir eventuell etwas über die Temperaturen sagen?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2017)

Ich hab einen 5960X und der Luftdurchsatz reicht problemlos.


----------



## Phil94 (12. Dezember 2017)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort 
Also gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du den Radiator in der Front verbaut hast?
Kannst du mir eventuell auch mal die Temperaturen verraten?


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2017)

Ja, ein 280er in der Front. Die CPU liegt bei 60° unter Last.


----------



## Phil94 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ok das ist mehr als akzeptabel  Danke nochmal


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2017)

Radiatoren im Deckel sind aber echt für den Eimer. 
Keine Ahnung, was sich BeQuiet da wieder gedacht hat -- anstatt das Case einfach 2cm höher machen und gut.


----------



## Phil94 (12. Dezember 2017)

Ja oder nen paar Luftschlitze mehr


----------



## Threshold (12. Dezember 2017)

Dafür gibt es ja eine Flex.


----------



## Alfaad (16. Januar 2018)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, ein 280er in der Front. Die CPU liegt bei 60° unter Last.



Hallo Treshold, ich baue gerade auch eine Silent Loop 280 in das Gehäuse ein.

Eine kurze Frage dazu: Hast Du neben den 2 Fans auf dem Radiator vorne noch einen weiteren Fan vorne mit drin ? - Bei mir scheint das etwas sehr eng zu sein ... Danke für ein kurzes Feedback


----------



## Xtr3me86 (21. Januar 2018)

Ich würde mich auch mal hier reinhängen: Bei The Witcher 3 ist mir jetzt immer häufiger aufgefallen, dass sich mein Dark Base 700 ganz schön aufheizt mit der Zeit. Trotz Undervolting auf CPU und GPU habe ich nach einer Stunde etwa 80°C auf der GPU - CPU ist noch im 50-60° C Bereich. Allerdings habe ich noch den boxed-Kühler auf der CPU verbaut, der Luft nicht nach draußen befördert, sondern eher verwirbelt. Die Grafikkarte ist keine DHE, und verwirbelt auch eher anstatt konsequent nach draußen zu pusten. Ich habe lediglich hinten oben einen 140er SW3 HS, genauso wie vorne mittig, der Richtung Grafikkarte bläst (Standardanordnung der Lüfter, wie von be quiet! ausgeliefert). 
"Diagnose": ich vermute, das größte Problem bei mir ist, dass ich keinen sauberen Luftstrom vorne unten -> hinten oben habe, es ist zwar ordentlich Luftbewegung in meinem Gehäuse, allerdings wird die warme Luft nicht nach draußen abgeführt. 
Nun möchte ich aufrüsten: Würde ein weiterer Lüfter hinten oben mit Blasrichtung nach oben (durch die zu kleinen Öffnungen) was bringen? Oder ein weiterer Lüfter vorne rein, der dann über dem bisherigen eher auf Höhe CPU nach hinten bläst? Und würde ein ordentlicher CPU Kühler, der auf den dahinter liegenden Gehäuselüfter gerichtet ist, deutlich beim Abtransport unterstützen? Ich habe öfters gelesen, dass mehr als 2 Gehäuselüfter kaum was bringen. Deswegen tue ich mir schwer, jetzt z.B. einen EKL Brocken 3 und zwei weitere SW3 Lüfter zu bestellen für gutes Geld, wenn ich am Ende bei gleichen Drehzahlen nur 1-2 Grad weniger lande 
/edit: ein CPU Kühler Upgrade war bisher auch nicht nötig, denn die Grafikkarte ist am Ende mit etwas um die 2000 rpm zugange und damit der lauteste Kollege im Gehäuse. Falls ein massiver CPU Tower Kühler ordentlich zum Gesamtklima beitragen würde, wird der gekauft.


----------



## airXgamer (21. Januar 2018)

Ich würde erst mal einen Tower Kühler wie den Brocken 3 oder den Dark Rock 3 drauf setzen, dann ist der Luftstrom besser.


----------



## Xtr3me86 (21. Januar 2018)

Im Luxx hat man das Thema schon etwas mehr erläutert, die Kurzzusammenfassung: - vorne ein zweiter Lüfter bringt so gut wie nichts, denn durch die minimalen Öffnungen bei geschlossener Front kommt einfach nichts rein. - ein zweiter Lüfter nach hinten oben ist da schon sinnvoller, obwohl die Öffnungen dort auch eher mickrig sind. Ich werde das mit dem Towerkühler dann auch im gleichen Atemzug testen, ich denke, der Brocken 3 wirds. Denn der Dark Rock 4 soll erst ab Quartal 2 lieferbar sein (der mir mächtig gut gefällt), der aktuelle Dark Rock 3 kann mit meinen RAM Riegeln wohl nicht so gut (hab hohe TridentZ). Dann noch ein SW3 nach hinten oben. Die Kombi sollte dann schon etwas mehr raus saugen, eventuell ziehts dann auch mehr um die Grafikkarte. Muss ich aber leider noch bis Februar warten, bevor ich den Bestellbutton drücken kann -.-


----------



## godest (15. November 2018)

Xtr3me86 schrieb:


> Im Luxx hat man das Thema schon etwas mehr erläutert, die Kurzzusammenfassung: - vorne ein zweiter Lüfter bringt so gut wie nichts, denn durch die minimalen Öffnungen bei geschlossener Front kommt einfach nichts rein. - ein zweiter Lüfter nach hinten oben ist da schon sinnvoller, obwohl die Öffnungen dort auch eher mickrig sind. Ich werde das mit dem Towerkühler dann auch im gleichen Atemzug testen, ich denke, der Brocken 3 wirds. Denn der Dark Rock 4 soll erst ab Quartal 2 lieferbar sein (der mir mächtig gut gefällt), der aktuelle Dark Rock 3 kann mit meinen RAM Riegeln wohl nicht so gut (hab hohe TridentZ). Dann noch ein SW3 nach hinten oben. Die Kombi sollte dann schon etwas mehr raus saugen, eventuell ziehts dann auch mehr um die Grafikkarte. Muss ich aber leider noch bis Februar warten, bevor ich den Bestellbutton drücken kann -.-




Hast du zufällig ein Link zu dem Thema in Luxx?

Wollte mir auch ein BQ Dark Base 700 holen und würde gerne die optimale Lüfteranordnung wissen.
Als CPU Lüfter wäre der be quiet dark rock pro 4 verbaut.

Als alternative hatte ich an den BQ Dark Base 900 rev 2 gedacht, weiß nur nicht ob das notwendig ist


----------



## Blacksorrow (13. März 2019)

Moin Hbe mal eine frage habe mir das dark base 700 gekauft meine frage kann ich mein Commander Pro Nutzen in den Gehäuse


----------

